# Grade School, High School and Church



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

I'm bidding on the biggest job I may ever have, it's my sons school, and our church as well as the high school. It's big enough for me that I'm bringing in another person if I get it. ( 3 of us in all ) 

Question 1: Probably stupid one, but my trigger is 2", what in the world do you do if you plow this baby at 2" and before completion the area plowed is covered with another 2" or even more ?? Start all over ?? ( They may say why didn't you wait or something like that )

Question 2: I heard that they want the school parts plowed before they ( the kids ) get out so who ever does it must have a flexible schedule. How should I approach them that plowing around parked cars is a real pain in the a s s. ( Do I mention that only the main through-fairs are plowed and then the rest,heck I'm not sure. )

That's why I'm coming to my friends and family here at plowsite for some incite !!


----------



## plowed (Nov 30, 2001)

Good luck! Here's a couple of things you can say...

When snow accumulation is greater than approximately 2 inches during any storm. This simply means that if a storm leaves greater than approximately 2 inches of snow, we will clear it. We will not clear any accumulation less than 2 inches, unless requested in writing.
An initial clearing will be performed after approximately the first 3 inches. We will perform further clearings for approximately each additional 3 inches on the ground.

So you have your 2" trigger and a 3" amount to clear each pass. Hope this isn't confusing.

As for the cars...

Should it be necessary to plow snow from the travel lanes during the hours of operation, travel lanes will be plowed in increments of approximately 3". Contractor is not responsible for clearing of spaces that contain automobiles. We will return one time after hours to clear all spaces that were filled during snow removal operations.


Hope this helps.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Plowing schools can get real tricky and fast. Typically they'll be concerned with three times - When the staff comes in, when the students arrive and when the students leave. At these times traffic lanes must be cleared - to include staff parking area ( busses are typically not parked on-site). The quickest way to get in trouble is to not have the kids' route from the bus to the building cleared (but be sure to leave snow nearby for them to snowball each other on the way in).

You need to address walkways throughout the day.

The good thing about schools is they are usually closed the day following a snowstorm and dismissed prior to heavy snowfall during the day. So as far as parked cars are concerned, they usually aren't a problem as you plow before they arrive or after they leave.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

The only thing we plow is schools. 
This is how it works for us. We have to have enough equipment to get everything done in 4 hours. We have to be out of all schools by 7am. We salt all schools after we finish plowing. Our trigger is 1". If it is still snowing we start all our plowing by 2am. We plow until all our schools are done and there are 3 salt trucks following the plows. The schools that get plowed first will have X amount of snow back in them if it was still snowing. The following night we go back out and do clean-up or re-plow anything that is still snow covered. If it is a real bad storm they may phone to ask for bus loops to be plowed but besides that we are not allowed on school property between 7am and 4pm. I don't think I would want to be plowing when the kids are in school. You never know when one might get behind you and there is no second chance with the little ones.


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

i plow a big school/church fortunately in my area as soon as it snows the schools are eithered delayed or closed. as soon as the snow get to 6"we plow
we finish before school opens. 
john


----------



## Team_Yamaha (Nov 30, 2002)

I plow a school district which is, two elementry, one JR high, one high school, and the bus garage. One elementry, and Jr high, are in one town, and the other elementry, high school and bus garage are in another town. I send the 97 plow truck, and my 94 shop truck pulling the 763 Bobcat and Kodiak with 50" blade to the JR high and elem, because there are less parking lots. Then my 03 plow truck, and my 05 pulling the S250 Bobcat and Grizzly with 60" blade, to the high school and elem. And then the Jeep goes to the bus garage and my 99 with the sander floats between the high school and garage.

M trigger is 1", if it snows during the night, we start plowing at 3am. When school is done, early out or reg time, we get to the schools about 1 1/2 hour early and plow the main runs through the lots, the drives in front of the schools, and all the walks. Then we don't go back until it stops snowing, or the next morning. The janitors shovel in front of the doors so we can get either the Bobcat or 4 wheeler to plow all the snow off.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Great information so far, never thought of being done before the kids are there, your right bigger risk with 400 small kids running around.

I talked to the maintenace dude yesterday, and he said the church ( next to the elem. school ) must be plowed before mass ( 8:00 am ) on Sundays ( no prob there ) the elem. school and hi. school must be done before school starts, if it snows during school then they want the pick-up areas as well as emergency entrance and exits done, once everyone is gone then finish rest.


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

That seems like a huge liability if a kid slips or something, but I dont know.


----------

